# Anyone finding any in oakland county?



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Third year looking for morels for me and I'm still trying to find my first one. this year I'm devoting more time to it! Today was my first day this year with no luck. Anyone finding any?


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Nothing yet in Livingston co.. But do think this weekend they will be popping..

A setback is a setup for a comeback


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Any advice?.....what do you think are the three most important things to know/do? Thanks!!


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

We found a few extremely small ones in northern Oakland. Soils good and moist just a quick rain blow through, weekend should be decent.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Been watching my go to spots in lapeer county, nothing yet. We've had the rain, but we need the warm nights. IMO


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

BrikTan said:


> Any advice?.....what do you think are the three most important things to know/do? Thanks!!


#1: Get out and look. #2: Go looking. #3 Find some! Not really one "set in stone" method Brik. Down by you it used to be dead elms and old apple orchards were great spots. This is NOT a normal year by any means.

Let me know how you do.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Found a 1/2 doz. just poking through the leaves the other day in Wayne county. I left them for the weekend to see if they grow any. Surprisingly they looked like blonds, should have been greys at this spot.


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

Nothing at my go to spot in Oakland. Was dry, then rain but nothing popped up. I think a previous poster is right, we need warmer nights. Soil temps. should be in the low 50's.


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

Do deer eat morels? This is the first year that the deer are eating my wife's tulips right to the ground. Let me know ASAP because I'll guard my morel spot with my shotgun at night if necessary.


----------



## treeninja (Jan 2, 2011)

Found a 15 blacks in Wayne co. Yesterday.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

yes deer will eat morels.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

treeninja said:


> Found a 15 blacks in Wayne co. Yesterday.


Most of us call these greys. And that ain't good to see at this time.....


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

john decker said:


> yes deer will eat morels.


I agree. But I doubt they devour them, as if it is their last supper. Not to imply that is what you are saying john decker, just my observation on it.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Oldgrandman said:


> Most of us call these greys. And that ain't good to see at this time.....



Why is that? Just curious? Usually, the only ones I find are the blond/whites/yellows. Usually find them around Mother's Day. Are grays the same as "whites"?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Whats up BRIK! I told you I have spots!:evilsmile


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

tbarden11 said:


> Why is that? Just curious? Usually, the only ones I find are the blond/whites/yellows. Usually find them around Mother's Day. Are grays the same as "whites"?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Getting into a nickname thing here. I classify them as darks or whites, the ""greys" are the first usually smaller of the whites and can grow up to be more white than grey I believe, if left and actually do grow. Some controversey there to say the least.

I am a bigger fan of the darks which are often tan or almost white when they first pop and it is cold, getting darker with age and warmth. The first of the species to fruit. 
The couple or 3 different white varieties are later than the darks. To see a white variety like those in the picture, is why I say it isn't good to see them right now. Luckily I pick much farther North than that!

Probably be some who disagree with this but whatever. I am secure in knowing what I am doing 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Weioo (May 3, 2011)

tbarden11 said:


> Why is that? Just curious? Usually, the only ones I find are the blond/whites/yellows. Usually find them around Mother's Day. Are grays the same as "whites"?


Once you see a true black morel you will know, they are dark inside and out. Pic here: http://lifeleisurehealth.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/black-morel.jpg They're rather rare to find in SE Michigan unless you get up near Lapeer and north of there, or West of Ann Arbor. Even then, they're quite uncommon until you get to the Jackson/Grand Rapids area.

Whites/blondes/yellows are all the same to me... I just think they change from white to yellow as grow and age, but technically there are many species. What you found there are grays to me, which I agree would grow more. They look thick and hearty like the walls could expand.

Nice find regardless. I guess I might need to check my spots and get out there!


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Another quick question......I have been shroom hunting most of my life. I have always cut at the base and then carried them out in an onion sac. I have recently read that you should pull them out. What us better for longevity of the fungus in the area....cut or pull?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

There are a few more also. What we used to call Morchella esculenta is now Morchella americana. As a matter of fact, everything we learned ( latin names ) we'll have to learn all over again. They are all changing due to DNA testing.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Mushroom Jack said:


> There are a few more also. What we used to call Morchella esculenta is now Morchella americana. As a matter of fact, everything we learned ( latin names ) we'll have to learn all over again. They are all changing due to DNA testing.



Great reference. Thanks. As a science teacher I find this very interesting. Especially the DNA part. A lot of science books are being re-written due to DNA testing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

clintonking2.0 said:


> Whats up BRIK! I told you I have spots!:evilsmile



My dog had spots once, but for 150 dollars, the vet prescribed meds that cleared them up in about a week.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well Brick? Find any yet? Did you try by the High School yet?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Going there today! I found 30 beefsteaks two days ago by a soccer field!!!!


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

tbarden11 said:


> Great reference. Thanks. As a science teacher I find this very interesting. Especially the DNA part. A lot of science books are being re-written due to DNA testing.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Might be getting a little too over complicated with all this DNA stuff. I suppose you could start classifying walleye in Erie, Bay De Noc, Minnesota, Oregon...all as different species based on DNA but they are all just walleyes.

*As far as morels in Michigan go,* you still basically have the dark varieties and the white varieties. A couple or so of each variety, for all intents and purposes....never really knowing the difference other than color.

Darks: the usual suspects maybe one or two of them, and half free morels....
Whites: Grays, maybe regular whites/yellows and then the thick footed or gigaticus morels....

No sense in overly complicating it with a microscope and group of LAB technicians...


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

tbarden11 said:


> Why is that? Just curious? Usually, the only ones I find are the blond/whites/yellows. Usually find them around Mother's Day. Are grays the same as "whites"?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm no expert but those do appear to be grays, we don't find many (or at least me) backs around Oakland County. I have found them in Lapeer County. Seems most of what we find around Metro D. is grey and whites. 
Blacks seem to like up north or at least area's I haven't found down around metro. 
None of my go-too spots around metro have any activity yet. Last nights rain followed by today's warm, should give us a good pop!! The weekend should yield some good finds IMO.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Greenbush future said:


> Last nights rain followed by today's warm, should give us a good pop!! The weekend should yield some good finds IMO.


Nah...everyone stay home. It's over..no point even looking. Just find something on TV


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Have been checking my regular spots in S Oakland Co. Have not found any yet. Spent four hours looking in new territory yesterday. Found many good looking sites, but no shrooms 

I noticed the state land had lots of cars parked roadside. Wonder how they did? I`m sure it will be packed with people this weekend.


----------



## flagsup (Jan 21, 2010)

Haven't any yet are they late coming up and if so will the season be extended or will we just miss out in this area


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

flagsup said:


> Haven't any yet are they late coming up and if so will the season be extended or will we just miss out in this area


I would think there's plenty of time left. I've only found 5 greys. It isn't supposed to get super hot so I'd think it'll be a longer season. I'm no expert though, just my two cents. Good luck


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

You better start finding them because the big boys are up in livingston co... All one appe tree

A setback is a setup for a comeback


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I spent a few hours today with my nephew scouting a new area. Found about 2 dozen Black Morels that were quite large about 4 and 5 inches and a bunch of Half-Frees that were just starting.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

treeninja said:


> Found a 15 blacks in Wayne co. Yesterday.










RippinLipp said:


> You better start finding them because the big boys are up in livingston co... All one appe tree
> 
> A setback is a setup for a comeback


The size of those means its almost over by you.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Still nothing Brick? No way..... This is the only one I found today. This tells me too is I still have shroom eyes.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Paperboy 1 said:


> The size of those means its almost over by you.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Im afraid so!! But some reports im hearing is that theres still alot of grays being picked around here..

A setback is a setup for a comeback


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

RippinLipp said:


> You better start finding them because the big boys are up in livingston co... All one appe tree
> 
> A setback is a setup for a comeback


Nice find man but just cuz they're up in your spot doesn't mean they're up everywhere. In my spot I found 5 greys yesterday and none today. Just getting going there. Have a couple spots I need to check on yet but I don't think it's almost over by any means. Been a great season so far though!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

MrJosePetes said:


> Nice find man but just cuz they're up in your spot doesn't mean they're up everywhere. In my spot I found 5 greys yesterday and none today. Just getting going there. Have a couple spots I need to check on yet but I don't think it's almost over by any means. Been a great season so far though!


I understand!! I picked some greys yesterday but these big yellows were right on the border of Genesee and livingston co.. Bennett lk and Linden rd area..

Im not saying it over but its getting close.. When the yellows show ..up

A setback is a setup for a comeback


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Brik...... Well? I actually found some really nice whites yesterday up here. In the neighbors front yard. Have to go check a white hot spot today. We didn't get the storms last night and this morning. Should be OK in the woods. Anyone being bugged by mosquitoes yet? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

no shrooms in Gladwin, but Monday we had a huge hatch of those tiny lil mosquitos - the ones that bite even before they land. :rant:
I left.....


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

Found a good number of whites last weekend in livingston county. Looked today and the ones i found were getting old and had quite a few bugs. Looks like morel season may be winding down in livingston county. Bugs were out in force though.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> Might be getting a little too over complicated with all this DNA stuff. I suppose you could start classifying walleye in Erie, Bay De Noc, Minnesota, Oregon...all as different species based on DNA but they are all just walleyes.
> 
> *As far as morels in Michigan go,* you still basically have the dark varieties and the white varieties. A couple or so of each variety, for all intents and purposes....never really knowing the difference other than color.
> 
> ...


This is how I see it.. Black and white varieties, who cares what they are..


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Any asparagus?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Took a drive yesterday and my asparagus field had already seeded. :sad:


----------

